
Initial Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Meltdown fix could make the system unbootable - alibert
https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3522-3/
======
alibert
Issue:
[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1741934](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1741934)

------
natemurthy
I would think that the chip manufacturers (Intel, AMD, etc) should be reaching
out to OS vendors for correct patch implementations.. unless they're committed
to selling us shit forever.

